# How did they cut these 4x4 posts?



## Mballard5574 (Sep 7, 2010)

http://www.verduragardens.com/how-it-works/containers-frames.php
Table saw then chisel? Am I just not thinking this through or missing some trick?


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

Looks like caps that are built to slide over the 4x4. Not cut from a single piece.


----------



## Fishbucket (Aug 18, 2010)

Post caps. Not cut from the 4x4 that they are on.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mballard5574 said:


> http://www.verduragardens.com/how-it-works/containers-frames.php
> Table saw then chisel? Am I just not thinking this through or missing some trick?


Are you referring to the possible mortise to accept the boards?


----------



## Mballard5574 (Sep 7, 2010)

Gene,

Yes. That's what I'm trying to figure out. 

I don't think it is 2 pieces? I don't see a separation. Plus, I like the look of a single piece.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

My son had some caps for his banister. He hated them as they would jump out and attack him every time he went up or down the stairs.

I removed them and replaced them with a smaller cap that I made. To my surprise, the original caps were made from MDF and milled to fit. The builder attached them to the banister post with caulking compound. As I understand it, these caps are a commercial product as the banister posts were MDF also.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

Mballard5574 said:


> Gene,
> 
> Yes. That's what I'm trying to figure out.
> 
> I don't think it is 2 pieces? I don't see a separation. Plus, I like the look of a single piece.


The easiest way would be to use a guided plunge router. Treat it like a mortise. A 1/2 depth would be adequate, though you could go to 3/4 with no trouble. Use an edge guide and multiple 1/4, (or less) deep passes.
You could chisel the ends of the mortise square (lots of work) or round over the edge of the board to match the mortise bit's diameter. That is if your boards are 3/4. If you use 2X material, rout the mortise 1/2 to 3/4 shorter than the total width of the boards. Doubt if you can find a 1 1/2 mortise bit so you'll have to adjust your edge guide a few times to get the desired mortise width. Notch the topmost board to fit the mortise's length. That would hide the rounded top corners of the mortise. Another possibility would be to drill a 1 1/2 inch dia. hole with a Forstner bit at the top extent of the proposed mortise then rout the mortise. Then using a 3/4 round over bit, rout the top edge of the 2X to match the dia. of the Forstner cut hole.


----------



## LarryPDX1 (Jan 19, 2012)

Mballard5574 said:


> http://www.verduragardens.com/how-it-works/containers-frames.php
> Table saw then chisel? Am I just not thinking this through or missing some trick?


I use a plunge router running a carbide 1/2" x 2" spiral up-cut bit. I designed and built a fixture that allows me to clamp the 4x4 in place and with a pattern with a curved dogleg at the end. I cut up the post and around the dogleg about 1" per pass, taking two passes. Then I rotate the 4x4 90 deg and flip the dogleg pattern over and make two more passes to cut out the waste. Voila, solid post with clearance for the corner and it leaves nice 1/4" r in the top corners to ~ match the radius on the 2x6's. 

Have to be a little careful with knots on doug fir but TG cedar is a breeze. 

Larry Lewis
Verdura Culinary Gardens


----------



## LarryPDX1 (Jan 19, 2012)

By the way, we sell inexpensive downloadable DIY plans for several of our raised bed frame designs as well as drip systems, trellises and planting plans. You can check them out at http://www.verduragardens.com/products-store/index.php

We do not have a published plan for the posts as they require tools and expertise that most homeowners don't have.

-- Larry


----------

